# feeding my bolivian rams



## Sc0oB (Apr 21, 2008)

i have 5 bolivian rams,6 neon tetras,4 zebra danios, and 4 red zebra danios, the problem is that my rams only stay at the bottom of the tank. when i feed my fish i try and give the danio's and neons flake food first so they'll stay at the top. while their eating i drop in the sinking cichlid pellets but those **** danios are so sketchy and all over the place it scares the rams and the danios end up eating most of it. how do i make sure my rams are getting enough food? i mean my tank is a bolivian ram tank i just got the danio's and tetras to fill all the empty space near the top of the tank.


----------



## DirtyBlackSocks (Jan 24, 2008)

Become a pseudo basketball pro! Hehe.

Feed the tetra and danio like you are on one side of the tank, then try standing a few feet back and tossing the sinking pellets into the tank so you don't scare the danio.


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Turkey baster. New, not used.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

I had the same problem. I got a group of 6 cories to take care of it! This is one tank I am guilty of "overfeeding", but with that little clean up crew, it works. The cories are bottom in line for food, so they do a number on it as soon as it hits the sand...

The cories are chubby, but I've never had a digestive problem with them.

Works for me!

Kim


----------



## Dutch Dude (Sep 14, 2006)

Well,.....I expect the Danios will keep this behaviour every time they notice food. I don't think they are good tankmates for the Bolivians.


----------



## DCguy (Mar 9, 2008)

Try getting some sinking pellet food. My rams (Bolivian and GBR) love to pick at pellets that have fallen to the bottom. Just a few added with your flake will usually fall through the other fish and provide great food for the rams.

DC


----------

